# Theatre of the damned script



## TheDarkRideBoy (May 18, 2013)

Since so many people wanted to see the script of 'Theatre of the Damned', I figured I should just post it here on the page.
THEATRE OF THE DAMNED SCRIPT
By: Scotty Cole
The first room in the haunt is a seance parlor. Guests are met by a medium who will eventually become one of Houdini’s victims. The room is covered in bright colors and layers of whimsical scarves and patterns. The room is lit by dozens of LED candles. A door is inserted into part of the wall. It has scratch marks and dents in it. Obviously, something, or someone was trying to get out… or in…. there is no knob on the door; someone has broken it off. In reality, the door simply swings out and leads to the backstage area. A spring system brings the door to a close after it is opened. A latch is attached to the door so that is can be latched shut when not in use. Strobe lights or hidden in corners of the room. Speakers are hidden in the same areas as the strobes. Another door, leading to the rest of the haunt, is covered by a curtain.
A large circular table is in the middle of the room. It is adorned with a deep red table cloth. Thirteen stools are set up around the table.
MEDIUM: (to guests) Come in! Come in! We’re just about to start! If each of you will have a seat at the table. That’s right! (Once guests are seated) Now, if you’ll all join hands. (Once guests join hands) I’m sure you all know why you’re here. We are here to summon the spirit of Harry Houdini, the world’s greatest magician. (THE MEDIUM GOES INTO A TRANCE) Harry, by joining hands we have opened the portal that connects the spirit world to ours. You are known to have said that if you could find a way to cross over from the spirit world to ours, you’d find it. Well, Harry, we have opened a portal. Come through. (After a few seconds) Harry, I know trust that you have crossed over. If you have, give us a sign. Show us that you really have found a way by knocking on that door three times. Show us! Show us now!
THE REQUESTED THREE KNOCKS ARE HEARD… THEN, THE KNOCKING GROWS MORE FRANTIC…. THE SOUNDS OF ‘HELP ME! HELP ME! LET ME OUT OF HERE! LET ME OUT! I WANT OUT!’… THE KNOCKING AND YELLING CONTINUES OVER THE FOLLOWING ACTION AND DIALOGUE.
THE MEDIUM GETS OFF HER STOOL, CROSSES TO THE DOOR, AND TOUCHES THE DOOR. IMMEDIATELY THE KNOCKING AND YELLING STOPS.
MEDIUM: Well, it seems as if Harry has not crossed over. I am to disappoint you all (ad lib: because Houdini supposedly knew the way…. etc.)
THE DOOR BEHIND THE MEDIUM SLOWLY OPENS. A HAND REACHES OUT FROM THE DARKNESS AND STABS THE MEDIUM FROM BEHIND. THERE IS A LOUD RIPPING SOUND (SUPPOSEDLY THE MEDIUM’S CLOTHING. IN REALITY, IT’S THE RIPPING OF VELCRO ON THE BACK OF THE MEDIUM’S DRESS. THE BACK OF THE DRESS IS NOW EXPOSING A LARGE WOUND. THE MEDIUM SWIRlS AROUND AND COLLAPSES, DEAD, ON THE CHASE LOUNGE. THE MASTER MAGICIAN, HARRY HOUDINI, STEPS OUT OF THE SHADOWS OF THE DOOR, HOLDING THE DAGGER THAT KILLED THE MEDIUM. HIS FACE IS GAUNT AND DEMONIC. HE WEARS A DRESS SHIRT, CUMMERBUND, DRESS PANTS, AND DRESS SHOES.
HOUDINI: You have summoned me, I am here. I am looking for assistants for my next illusion. (HE holds up the bloody knife) Any volunteers? (HE laughs)
AS IF BY MAGIC, A CURTAIN MOVES REVEALING THE DOOR LEADING TO THE REST OF THE HAUNT.
HOUDINI (cont.): That door leads to my theatre of the damned. Your passing through it is the only way you will escape the wrath of my spirit.
THUNDER CLAPS AND THE LIGHTS GO OUT
HOUDINI’S LAUGH ECHOS AROUND THE ROOM
HOUDINI (v.o.): And remember, see with your eyes not with your hands.
As guests exit the seance parlor, they happen upon a rehearsal for a knife throwing act. A mutilated body is strapped to a spinning wheel. Knives are sticking out of the body and are stuck into the spinning target. Crazed music plays. Lights flash and dance all around. THE KNIFE THROWER’s face has multiple bloody, raised scars and overdramatic eyeliner. His face is irritated from scratching at the scars. HE holds a large, sharp, bloody knife.
KNIFE THROWER: (to VICTIM on spinning wheel) Hmm… It seems as if my latest assistant is a bit worn out. (Turning to face guests) Would any of you like to help? Hmm?! (ad-lib: anyone? hmm? Hmm? Etc.)
Guests continue past various forms of Houdini’s tricks. This includes a man in a straight jacket struggling to get out.
STRAIGHT JACKET MAN: (crazed manner) I just wanted to be like Houdini! Like Harry Houdini! I just wanted to be like him! Etc.
Guests finish the haunt at the FINALE
A curtain opens to reveal a small stage. Houdini sits in the seat of a large throne.
HOUDINI: And now, for my final trick. I’m going to make myself disappear.
VOICE OF DEMON: Yes, you will disappear. You’re contract has expired. Down to the depths of Hell you go! (THE DEMON LAUGHS)
A BOLT OF LIGHT. A CLAP OF THUNDER, A FALSH OF FIRE, (projection) HOUDINI IS GONE. ALL THAT REMAINS OF HIM IS A SCATTERED DECK OF CARDS AND THE SMELL OF CHARRED FLESH
The curtain closes.
VOICE OF DEMON: Remember, ladies and gentlemen: magic is a deceiving art. Be careful who you trust. I have made that mistake too many times. Now off with you!
GUESTS exit the haunt, the adventure is over.


----------

